# Fursuiters, ever have bad experiences?



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

So I am commissioning a fursuit for avsun and I am so excited. So I am browsing youtube and watching the "How to be a fursuit handler" panel video and they were talking about now having people bring food near the fursuit and apparently somebody had ripped off somebody's ear from a BRAND NEW fursuit. So I am wondering, have you (a fursuiter or handler) ever had a bad experience with kids, convention goers, etc?


----------



## Deo (Nov 18, 2010)

I was punched in the back of the head by a drunk guy.
I later used this ninja technique against a guy who groped me when I was in suit, and like me he went down. A good punch to the back of the head. Remember this.


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, *note to self, learn some ninja moves*


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

I once had a kid try and rip my jaw off...that kid was a little demon though.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't wear fursuits in South Beach. People will mistake you for an exotic prostitute. (true story)


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

Why did he try to rip off your jaw? Is it because it was movable so it interested him?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Don't wear fursuits in South Beach. People will mistake you for an exotic prostitute. (true story)


 
That makes me worried...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> That makes me worried...


 
Don't worry, all of South Beach is like that. If you're walking the streets at night, you're either drunk, gay, or a prostitute.

Or all three!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kium said:


> Why did he try to rip off your jaw? Is it because it was movable so it interested him?


 
Well there are several reasons why he might have tried. 1. He is a very unruly child and has always been in trouble. 2. He wanted to see who was in the suit. 3. It moved so it may have interested him. And 4. He likes to destroy things.


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Don't wear fursuits in South Beach. People will mistake you for an exotic prostitute. (true story)


 
0.o woah.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Don't worry, all of South Beach is like that. If you're walking the streets at night, you're either drunk, gay, or a prostitute.
> 
> Or all three!


 
*sigh* thats sad. I wish places weren't like that.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

If your going to a furry con, it's very unlikely that you'll run into troubles with children and dumb people. It's not to say it will never happen, but it's very unlikely, as most of the people there own a tail or set of ears themselves and know better.

However children will be children. I never have problems with girls of any age, but boys age 7 and beyond may be something you'll wanna avoid. I swear to god, every Halloween those boys who live next to my sister make it their personal mission to try and rip my head off or yank my tail. Gently is not a word they know, and are very unlikely to stop when the barely audible voice in the costume tells them to not do something.

I don't condone hitting children for the most part, tho I may wish to. And god knows they could use a spanking. But for legal issues, you should never ever ever hit/pick up/shove a smaller child. But while I'd never hit a child for being overly abusive, I will nudge into them if they start to do something that hurts or may break a part of the suit. I'm big, so if I have a 8 year old attempting to pull my jaw down I will often just lean into them until they stop or my body mass simply pushes them away.

But I also suit without a handler on Halloween. So I'm kinda askin' for it.

Really, to be safe, you should always suit with a handler for situations such as that. That way they can tell them to stop or help direct you somewhere else if it gets bad.
I recommend getting a more verbally aggressive person to be a handler. If the person who is handling you is shy and quiet, they'll be useless in a _'small but older child who should know better is trying to rip out my eyes, HALP.'_ predicament or see trouble before it starts.


I'm blind as a suiter. I'd walk right into a hardcore angry drunk biker party and not even really realize it. Having a handler will prevent all that mess.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesie said:


> But I also suit without a handler on Halloween. So I'm kinda askin' for it.


 
Yea that's what happened to me. I was mostly alone at Halloween. My little sister was with me but she's the same age as the offending child and so she wasn't able to stop him...although she did punch him when he yanked my tail. Lol...I love my sister.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes and no. 
I've never had an issue at cons. I don't usually suit right at the beginning to avoid all the suuuper hyper furries that want to jump and rough house with the suiters. Generally after a bit they learn what to not do based on the behavior of those around them. 

With the preschool and the kids I work with. I'm very clear with the teachers beforehand what I can and can not do, and what the kids shouldn't do. So the kids get talks about not pulling on fur or tails and being gentle. The only problem I've had is a new kid pulled my tail. It wasn't that hard so it took me a second to notice and I just took my tail and hugged it. She thought she was in big trouble and started crying. I felt bad :<

My worst time was when I went to a halloween dance without a handler. this was the worst idea ever. never ever do this. It was dark, I couldn't see, it was ungodly hot, I didn't have a place to go off and remove my head. I also had work right after till 4 AM. I was very near heat exauhstion and was out for the weekend.


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> Yea that's what happened to me. I was mostly alone at Halloween. My little sister was with me but she's the same age as the offending child and so she wasn't able to stop him...although she did punch him when he yanked my tail. Lol...I love my sister.


 I wish my sisters were that cool T-T 
I can imagine my sister making fun of me and thinking i am a freak


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yes and no.
> I've never had an issue at cons. I don't usually suit right at the beginning to avoid all the suuuper hyper furries that want to jump and rough house with the suiters. Generally after a bit they learn what to not do based on the behavior of those around them.
> 
> With the preschool and the kids I work with. I'm very clear with the teachers beforehand what I can and can not do, and what the kids shouldn't do. So the kids get talks about not pulling on fur or tails and being gentle. The only problem I've had is a new kid pulled my tail. It wasn't that hard so it took me a second to notice and I just took my tail and hugged it. She thought she was in big trouble and started crying. I felt bad :<
> ...


 So are you a teacher? That would be the coolest teacher ever!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Don't wear fursuits in South Beach. People will mistake you for an exotic prostitute. (true story)



..What?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 18, 2010)

Kium said:


> So are you a teacher? That would be the coolest teacher ever!


 
No, I just volunteer regularly at a local preschool with my suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2010)

I remember it was my second Anthrocon...and some large guy who decided to grab my by my arm while I was in suit and spin me around so roughly it nearly sent me to the floor. He wanted a "Picture" and due to what he did I got separated from my group for about half an hour before one of them found me. I gave that guy a good earful about why what he did was inappropriate and he stormed off in a rage.

That's the worst of it though.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kium said:


> I wish my sisters were that cool T-T
> I can imagine my sister making fun of me and thinking i am a freak


 
my sister loves furry stuff. She created her own fursona and had me make her a tail and ear set


----------



## Kium (Nov 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember it was my second Anthrocon...and some large guy who decided to grab my by my arm while I was in suit and spin me around so roughly it nearly sent me to the floor. He wanted a "Picture" and due to what he did I got separated from my group for about half an hour before one of them found me. I gave that guy a good earful about why what he did was inappropriate and he stormed off in a rage.
> 
> That's the worst of it though.



D: aws, well I am glad you found your group.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh lord, where do I begin? 

I've made most of my fursuits around Halloween, and, as a result, end up wearing them out on the town. I've been poked, prodded, groped, slapped, and and jerked around a lot. 

The worst was when I was in a bar dressed as Starlite. That in and of itself is asking for trouble... . I had a lot of friends with me and one friend dressed as Rainbow Brite as my date/handler for the night, but that doesn't help in a crowded bar when everyone else but me was drinking. 

I ended up on the dance floor acting goofy and enjoying myself when some girl comes up and starts dancing with me. I don't know if she was on something or if she thinks I did something inappropriate (which I didn't), but at one point she punched at me and grabbed my groin and then recoiled... don't really know what was going on with that, and I felt violated for the rest of the night. However, I did win the Halloween Costume Contest! So at least some good came out of it. 

The moral of the story is this: Don't go into crowded bars with friends who want to drink and end up ignoring you. A good handler means the world to you as a fursuiter.


----------



## Sinbane (Nov 19, 2010)

Someone tried to light my friend's suit on fire.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Nov 19, 2010)

Worst I've ever experienced is an almost-fursuit situation.

Every year I wear my Chuck E. Cheese costume (the big gigantic ones they use in-restaurant) at a Halloween event at my little brother's elementary school. Usually I don't have any problems, but last year some violent little kid kept running up and smashing me in the back of the head over and over and over. I kept firmly signaling to him that it's not alright, but he didn't care. I had to get one of the teachers to tell him to stop because he was making all of the younger kids cry. The Chuck head is huge and very very heavy and has an adjustable helmet inside, so any hit to it really hurts your neck.

That same year my brother had given me a few glowstick loops to hang around Chuck's ear. That night I actually had a PARENT try to steal them off of my head and her little son had to tell her it wasn't right. :I


----------



## Jesie (Nov 19, 2010)

Sinbane said:


> Someone tried to light my friend's suit on fire.


 
'KILL IT WITH FIRE?'

I went to a parade with my suit on before. Nothing bad happened tho.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> ..What?


 
I borrowed a friend's suit while I was living in South Beach. She told me "Hey, let's go to North Miami Beach, South Beach is really weird after 10 pm." I said "NAH I'M TOTALLY COOL WITH THIS" and we started walking near the grocery store.

It went really well at first. It was winter (well okay, not winter but "the months in which the temperature drops below 80") and so the fullsuit felt nice and warm.

Anyways.

We suddenly got some dudes asking "is that a chick or a dude" and as soon as my friend answered "dude", they were asking me "how much for a night".

I now have a phobia of drunken gay men.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Foxy_Boy would've gone for it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> Foxy_Boy would've gone for it.


 
If Foxy_Boy lived in South Beach, I would've blamed him for this.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

If he was ever in south beach you should blame him lol. Remember kids, Foxy_Boy is a furry who spreads furfaggedness(New word?) everywhere he goes.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Nov 20, 2010)

Who the hell is Foxy_Boy?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Possibly the gayest furry creature anywhere. But he is real nice, that's right this is not a call out.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone pulled on my ear and almost took my head off. That sounds gruesome, but it was my fursuit head. I think it was the drunk guy that was trying to get a hug from all the suiters, but it's hard to see in my suit.


----------



## Kium (Nov 29, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Worst I've ever experienced is an almost-fursuit situation.
> 
> Every year I wear my Chuck E. Cheese costume (the big gigantic ones they use in-restaurant) at a Halloween event at my little brother's elementary school. Usually I don't have any problems, but last year some violent little kid kept running up and smashing me in the back of the head over and over and over. I kept firmly signaling to him that it's not alright, but he didn't care. I had to get one of the teachers to tell him to stop because he was making all of the younger kids cry. The Chuck head is huge and very very heavy and has an adjustable helmet inside, so any hit to it really hurts your neck.
> 
> That same year my brother had given me a few glowstick loops to hang around Chuck's ear. That night I actually had a PARENT try to steal them off of my head and her little son had to tell her it wasn't right. :I



0.o a parent? that is messed up


----------



## Jesie (Nov 29, 2010)

Who says just 'cause you're an adult that you've grown up?

I have more problems with older people than I do small children.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 29, 2010)

Haven't been fursuiting yet, but I do dress up as Clifford the Big Red Dog for my local library whenever they have a big event for the kids, or a book-sale. Needless to say, it's not my suit, and it's the oldest damn thing out there, the fur falls off as you walk. Anyway. I'm a decently short person, measuring in at 5' 3.5", and the suit was made for someone easily two feet taller than me, it is just massive, including the non-secured hollow hard shell head. One of the things volunteers do in this particular suit is stand on the street corner the library is on, and wave to the traffic passing by, or stopped at the red light. Parents bring their kids up for hugs too. 

So then. There's this adorable little girl coming up for a hug, and I kneel down to her height and open my arms, classic pose. I get the hug, stand back up and aim for a high five. Thrilled, the girl proceeds to high-five me, just as a van drives slowly by, and a voluptuous young lady in the back seat shows us all of what God gave her. The girl's dad wasn't troubled at all. Thankfully, the girl didn't notice. 

Later that day, another van drove by, and it's carload of female teens asked if I had a bone.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I don't know if parts of suits count but I just walked into the kitchen with my first tail I ever made (Christmas stocking cut up and sewn with fishing line without needle) and my dad walks up to me and rips it off and says "I told you not to get one of these stupid tails" then he proceeds to throw it away. He told me he would throw it away if I got one because I asked moms opinion and he heard. I just forgot to take it off before I left my room. Little does he know I still have 2 more I made. I think I embarrass him.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2010)

pics of what your stocking tails look like? 

Also yeah my mom didn't like my tail and ears. When I went out in them she commented I would look like a stripper...which made everyone double take because I tend to wear long sleeve shirts and guy jeans. 

When I finished my suit she thought it was adorable. there's a difference between tard in a tail and cute fursuiter in public.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 30, 2010)

I only wear it at my private 3 kid classroom school and my room.

Edit: Almost forgot here is my first: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4867843
It is small but the only fur I can get to right now.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2010)

To be honest your dad may just be trying to protect you in his own way. People are mean, and I'm sure he figured you would wear such a thing out, you are. There was a girl that endlessly wore a tail to school when I was a freshmen. Someone pulled her pants down for it. I'd wait it out if I were you and not get worked up about not wearing a tail in public.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 30, 2010)

It is a private school for aspies. You can't get much lower than that. Plus I am the oldest there and the other high functioning ones there are real nice. Also here is my latest tail, it is a wolf fox hybrid.

Edit: I'm not getting worked up, it just made me mad he ripped it and threw it away. He could've just made me take it off.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2010)

public is public. It's not as if your school exists in a vacuum. 
this is getting off topic anyway. I personally don't see mishaps with tails the same as mishaps with fursuits.


----------



## Zucri_theFolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Little kid tried to rip off my friends ears and then pulled on our tails  x-x

at the  Renaissance Festival


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Someone tried to try hump me while in suit at AC. I pushed him away and walked somewhere else.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Someone tried to try hump me while in suit at AC. I pushed him away and walked somewhere else.


 
Drunk or just a shining example of terribleness?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> Drunk or just a shining example of terribleness?


 
The latter, not the former.
And this was a furry.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The latter, not the former.
> And this was a furry.


 
I figured both of these things.

Despite this, I'm still excited to go to AC. I wish I had a suit of my own (and a handler who wasn't afraid to kick people in the balls). :1


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> I figured both of these things.
> 
> Despite this, I'm still excited to go to AC. I wish I had a suit of my own (and a handler who wasn't afraid to kick people in the balls). :1


 
At any con, you'll have your set of wierdos following you, groping you and your tail, and trying to get sex out of you if they "purchased" you at a pet auction at a furry convention.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> At any con, you'll have your set of wierdos following you,


Every day I go grocery shopping at 4am, so I'm used to it


> groping you and your tail,


eh, doesn't bother me as long as they don't try to rip it off.


> and trying to get sex out of you* if they "purchased" you at a pet auction at a furry convention.*


 Wait, what the fuck?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> Wait, what the fuck?


 
Should I explain the pet auction or the drama surrounding it?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Should I explain the pet auction or the drama surrounding it?


 
Both, please.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> Both, please.


 

For charity, a few cons have pet auctions to raise money for certain foundations. A fursuiter "purchased" would hang around the person for a day or the whole con sometimes doing whatever the purchaser would say to an extent. Anthrocon does not do pet auctions. 

The drama behind it is that sometimes people who "bought" their pet would try to get sex out of the fursuiter or have the fursuiter commit lewd acts in their room. That's the negative stigma side of the coin.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For charity, a few cons have pet auctions to raise money for certain foundations. A fursuiter "purchased" would hang around the person for a day or the whole con sometimes doing whatever the purchaser would say to an extent. Anthrocon does not do pet auctions.
> 
> The drama behind it is that sometimes people who "bought" their pet would try to get sex out of the fursuiter or have the fursuiter commit lewd acts in their room. That's the negative stigma side of the coin.


 
Oh, jeez. That's not too bad of an idea if it weren't for the idiots who did stuff like that.

It's like that elementary and/or middle school "I'll hang out with you/do stuff for you for a day if you give me that candy".


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> Oh, jeez. That's not too bad of an idea if it weren't for the idiots who did stuff like that.
> 
> It's like that elementary and/or middle school "I'll hang out with you/do stuff for you for a day if you give me that candy".


 
Pretty much.


----------



## Zucri_theFolf (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, there can be strange people at the cons, if not to careful had a few people try to grope me or try to tackle me on the side while at megaplex, -.

Had to tell them to stop a few times. some people wont listen and just rather be a jerk / annoying when theres a fursuiter around , which im kinda paranoid going to mechacon next year with my fursuit ><


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 2, 2010)

Zucri_theFolf said:


> Yep, there can be strange people at the cons, if not to careful had a few people try to grope me or try to tackle me on the side while at megaplex, -.
> 
> Had to tell them to stop a few times. some people wont listen and just rather be a jerk / annoying when theres a fursuiter around , which im kinda paranoid going to mechacon next year with my fursuit ><


 
People can be like that. You tell them to stop, I'm hot and need to take a break, or stop touching my pouch, you are automatically labled a jerk or they just keep doing it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People can be like that. You tell them to stop, I'm hot and need to take a break, or stop touching my pouch, you are automatically labled a jerk or they just keep doing it.


 That's what con security is for though. If a fur-suiter finds that they are being inappropriately touched/bothered they need to get the badge name of the person doing it and report it. Chances are that person will go on to do the same thing, so while telling them to stop is a good thing, it's also worth reporting particularly nasty behavior (such as groping).


----------



## Zucri_theFolf (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People can be like that. You tell them to stop, I'm hot and need to take a break, or stop touching my pouch, you are automatically labled a jerk or they just keep doing it.


 
mhmm ,


----------



## The DK (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok now i am aware of such things when i suit a Con, thats for the info thread guys


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 4, 2010)

Luckily, I've only ever had candy stolen from me after I volunteered at a place for Halloween. stupid little brat kept sticking her hands in my candy bowl >>
That and on animal planet day at the school I graduated from, AFTER school hours I went in my fursuit to hang out with some of my friends and the school police got all over me...for being on campus not in suit, but because I was an alimni. no joke :x
It's my parents I have most problems with. I'm too scared to go out and volunteer because of them :S


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 6, 2010)

I would seriously beat down people for doing some of this stuff, fursuit on or not...Come to think of it I don't even know if I want one anymore...All I see are the negative affects of wearing one.  (Cost, upkeep, blindness, heat exhaustion, dehydration, kids that need to get beat the fuck down, etc., etc.)


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> I would seriously beat down people for doing some of this stuff, fursuit on or not...Come to think of it I don't even know if I want one anymore...All I see are the negative affects of wearing one.  (Cost, upkeep, blindness, heat exhaustion, dehydration, kids that need to get beat the fuck down, etc., etc.)


 because it's the rarer stuff that gets talked about. suiting is the most fun I've ever had, but at the same time I do my best to do it right. Making you aware of the problems means you won't be blindsided by them.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 6, 2010)

Someone tugged my tail at the Renaissance Festival here when I became separated from my group. Should have sat on the jerk. IIRC Brokken T. Wolf may have suggested that in his tips for mascots. Make it look like an accident though.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

I once had an 18 year old girl who thought it was cute to poke the eye of my suit. She poked the suits eye so hard that it hurt my real eye. I was pretty pissed.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No, I just volunteer regularly at a local preschool with my suit.


 
Of course at every school theres a mascot right?
Well ours is a tiger. Not to bad.
But usually the folks inside the tiger suits that are wearing them are asshole teenagers.
Seriously.. kid comes up and asks for a hug and literally the dude or chick inside the suit, gives the small child the finger.
This happened at a preschool/kindergarten fundraiser that happens every year. And im like, seriously you asshole what the hell is your problem?
I sidled up to the guy and was like, you know.. I really hope that youre hot and sweaty in there and that you dont get paid much, cause flipping 4 year olds off isnt mature.
He told me I was a bitchy mom and I told him that he was an asshole, plain and simple.
Then I went and told the event organizer and he was kicked lololol


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 13, 2011)

Carrying a can o' mace helps. I know from experience. There are some violent people in my town. So one Halloween I was out on the town, with my family, and these guys come out of nowhere and and screamed, I kid you not, "get the giant bunny!". I was dressed as a wolf, but seeing as I was the only giant woodland creature in sight, I reached into my bag and pulled out what I like to call my party can. They turned and ran as soon as the can came out. That's my only relatively bad suiting experience.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait, isn't it against forum rules to post after a month of inactivity?


----------



## Jesie (Jan 13, 2011)

Those rules don't apply in S&Sers.

Unlike The Den, or Rant and Rave, this part of thge forum don't get that much action. There's no reason to have such stiff rules for a slow turn over rate, thus many of the posts here are quite old. 

This is a information forum. Some of the projects here can take a while to finish, so a thread will go silent and come back to life a month or two later.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh. Thank you for the information, then!


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 13, 2011)

I had someone hug me but... hug with their hips. o__o I was only in a partial so I sort of felt everything on my leg. I walked very quickly away from him. :|

I think that's the worst that's happened thus far... I even suited solo down at campus once, and got nothing but good reactions.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 13, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> I had someone hug me but... hug with their hips. o__o I was only in a partial so I sort of felt everything on my leg. I walked very quickly away from him. :|
> 
> I think that's the worst that's happened thus far... I even suited solo down at campus once, and got nothing but good reactions.


Something like that happened to me too D:
I was scared ;A;
I actually ran quite fast that day xD


----------



## wolfzuit (Jan 15, 2011)

Ehh, the jaw nearly ripped of??  So bad..
I thought kids were.... naive? loll


----------



## Derpasaurus (Jan 17, 2011)

I've heard of people having problems at conventions while they where in a suit because someone was trying to do something sexual with them. Does this happen often? Or is it not so common?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2011)

Derpasaurus said:


> I've heard of people having problems at conventions while they where in a suit because someone was trying to do something sexual with them. Does this happen often? Or is it not so common?



For the most part when peope interact with others that are in suit, the whole of the interaction is clean. That's common. What is uncommon but does happen on occasion is you get dip-shits who want to act sexually suggestive towards suiters, or even fapping to them. But to be honest in all the time I've been in suit I've had my worst problems from non furries. Like a random girl at the meet I went to came up, was drunk off her ass and started grinding on me, and attempting to kiss/eat my face(mask). It was quite disgusting having this girl suddenly getting all touchy feeling kissy pushing tounge through snout kind of thing. She was not a furry and not part of the group. I pushed her off and ran.


----------



## Derpasaurus (Jan 17, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> For the most part when peope interact with others that are in suit, the whole of the interaction is clean. That's common. What is uncommon but does happen on occasion is you get dip-shits who want to act sexually suggestive towards suiters, or even fapping to them. But to be honest in all the time I've been in suit I've had my worst problems from non furries. Like a random girl at the meet I went to came up, was drunk off her ass and started grinding on me, and attempting to kiss/eat my face(mask). It was quite disgusting having this girl suddenly getting all touchy feeling kissy pushing tounge through snout kind of thing. She was not a furry and not part of the group. I pushed her off and ran.




Ahhh, I see well that's not so bad then. If we stay away from drunks It seems like we'll all be fine!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2011)

Derpasaurus said:


> Ahhh, I see well that's not so bad then. If we stay away from drunks It seems like we'll all be fine!


 
Yarp...the drunks in public when you are at fur-suit friendly meets are going to be the ones you always want to watch out for. They are the ones who are not in the right mind and likely to overreact and start a scene or even get violent. Last time we had a bowling meet like the one that just passed towards the end there was a group of drunks there. One of them came up to me after event ended and we were leaving to ask what the whole thing was about. He was actually polite and civil. However his friend went into this huge drunk rage about "Don't you talk to those freaks! Stay away from those queers! Blah blah blah rage" and dragged his friend into an SUV and took off.

The guy also called me a lesbian dyke under his breath, as he dragged his friend away. Funny how he assumed my sexuality like that. :/
Although it did seem his issue was more with the presence of the homosexuals, and the booze took away his ability to censor his mouth. All in all if you are in suit and you know drinking goes on in the area stick to having a group around you. It's better protection that way in case some drunk fool decides to try to start something. Hopeful you'll never come across this. As wild and crazy as these true stories are they are also very rare occurrences. But enough to keep in mind how to be prepared in case they do happen.


----------



## tas110 (Jan 19, 2011)

I mascot for my school we are the "thunder cats" It's all good fun until someone get humped on my 7 guys at a game


----------



## milleniumocarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been used as a pinata. Darn large groups of small children.

Also, my handler just let it happen. :/


----------



## FrosttheWolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Well one time my friend and i went fursuiting at a park. Like, a really huge, open space type of park, but there just happened to be HEAPS of kids.
There were so many kids that we seriously couldnt move a inch, because they were surrounding us. Now of course, there was one bad apple in the crowd. This naughty 8 or somthing year old boy was there just to piss me off.
He yanked my tail, punched my nose(the force was strong enough for my real nose to hurt), tugged my ears and kicked my knees! We had handlers, but they couldent get to us because the huge amout of kids surounding us, and they couldnt really tell that we were in trouble, since we were still trying to not talk.

If you get raided by large amouts of naughty kids, DO NOT bend down,hi five, or even go near them and give them a second chance. Doing so will just make them want to beat you up more. As others have said, things like this dont really happen at cons, but if you go out, make sure your handler is always right next to you. So they dont get seperated like we did.

Hope that kinda helped....by warning you..


----------



## tas110 (Jan 27, 2011)

I personally this we should look on the bright side of fursuiting as not to only give the negative aspects


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 5, 2011)

Only ever "suited" once. One of my friends has a bear suit and he let me wear it and us, being the smart teenagers we were, decided to take it to the upscale shopping center nearby. So there I was in a bear-suit with 3 of my friends. First we ran into a guy playing some soft love songs on his guitar, so I decided to mess with him and start rocking out and head banging in the back. He took the first opportunity to flag down the cops who told us to leave the area. Though, that was probably my own doing. We then decide we're going to head to the roof of the hotel and get soem good photos from the roof, as we enter the hotel and signal the elevator, we get stopped and asked if we were guests, because we "Obviously aren't." After a little bit of questioning we are told to leave and "Take your furfag to." I wasn't into the fandom back then so I had no idea what that meant, so all I heard was "fag". So, we decide to leave and head back to my friend's house. On the way back we ran into a group of D-Bags standing outside the ice cream parlor, they stop us and say "Hey, you kids want a dollar?" They chuckled. I'm sure they thought we were poor. Then one jumps in front of me and goes "DOES BOO BOO WANT HIS HONEY!?" To which I promptly socked him in the nose and ran.

But, you know what? I would totally do that all over again. T'was a good night indeed. I'm looking into building my own suit after I move out, I'm finding it hard to mention to my parents I'm a 20 year old who wants to dress up like an animal and play around.


----------



## MindlessWolfzy (Sep 29, 2013)

My worst experience was when I was in 8th grade and I had a Sonic the Hedgehog mascot costume and I decided to take a trip into the he cafeteria next to my middle school. (The elementary and middle schools are on the same grounds and are very small charter schools. We shared the same cafeteria). One unruly female dog of a girl called me over. Me being nice, I strolled over and waved when she reached across the damn table and tried to yank my fucking head off because she wanted "see whose inside". This girl was like 11, way too old to be doing that shit. A lot of little kids also grabbed at the quills on the back of the costume, ripping the zipper and I had to get it fixed >_< I like making little kids smile, but sometimes I wanna give the little bastards a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## MindlessWolfzy (Sep 29, 2013)

Folflet said:


> Well I don't know if parts of suits count but I just walked into the kitchen with my first tail I ever made (Christmas stocking cut up and sewn with fishing line without needle) and my dad walks up to me and rips it off and says "I told you not to get one of these stupid tails" then he proceeds to throw it away. He told me he would throw it away if I got one because I asked moms opinion and he heard. I just forgot to take it off before I left my room. Little does he know I still have 2 more I made. I think I embarrass him.


Your dad sounds VERY immature. How do you deal with someone like that? If my mom/dad did that, especially after I worked on it, I would have raised some hell. Just because you're his kid doesn't mean he doesn't have to respect your stuff


----------



## electricfennec (Sep 29, 2013)

I have never had bad experiences just awkward ones like children hugging me.


----------



## Troj (Sep 30, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Haven't been fursuiting yet, but I do dress up as Clifford the Big Red Dog for my local library whenever they have a big event for the kids, or a book-sale.



Ah! Clifford was my suiting gateway drug. Cheers!

I've encountered my share of exuberant and/or aggressive children who tried to tackle me as they came in for a hug, who yanked my ears, and--my favorite --would pound on my head with their fists.

I think one of my scariest experiences was when I was suiting around a park during a fair, and passed by the playground. Before you could say "Children of the Corn," I found myself completely surrounded by a gaggle of about 10 children, who were _then_ joined by a quintet of pre-teen boys. The children started to shove me and paw at me from all angles, and the pre-teen boys poked at my ears and head. The boys then began to ask me what I was in my backpack, and I was of course afraid that they might try to steal the medical supplies inside. The boys alternated between saying vaguely threatening and menacing things--for example, one boy told me he hated me--and saying and doing vaguely affectionate and jokey things, like asking me for fist bumps, or saying I should return Lilo's backpack to her. 

When one of the kids--didn't see who--almost pushed me over, one of the boys softened and stuck up for me, and asked the others to give me space. He asked for a last fistbump, and then I high-tailed it out of there quickety-quick, and gave that whole area a wide berth for the rest of the time.

My handler at the time was a first-timer--in addition to being rather shy, quiet, and nice as a person--and so was at a complete loss of how to respond to the whole incident. It had been scary for both of us, and I think it we both learned a valuable lesson from it. 

When I find myself surrounded by more than 3 or 4 kids, I naturally start to sweat a little. Even when adults are around, they may be slow to respond as the kids grow more and more agitated, and get steadily more aggressive. 

I tend to avoid gangs of adolescents, because while a single teen _may_ be fine, when they get together, they will often try to impress each other by tormenting the faggot in the faggoty animal costume. (But, to be fair, I had a very pleasant, low-key experience with a group of teenagers as I walked by a restaurant. They seemed to get a genuine kick out of me, and enjoyed "touching" my hands and nose through the glass. I'd wager that having an adult chaperone or two tends to make a difference.)

I also avoid drunk people, because I've heard some horror stories from other fursuiters.



			
				LupineLove said:
			
		

> Carrying a can o' mace helps. I know from experience. There are some  violent people in my town. So one Halloween I was out on the town, with  my family, and these guys come out of nowhere and and screamed, I kid  you not, "get the giant bunny!". I was dressed as a wolf, but seeing as I  was the only giant woodland creature in sight, I reached into my bag  and pulled out what I like to call my party can. They turned and ran as  soon as the can came out. That's my only relatively bad suiting  experience.



CONSIDER THIS YOUR LESSON ON THE FOOD CHAIN, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2013)

MindlessWolfzy said:


> Your dad sounds VERY immature. How do you deal with someone like that? If my mom/dad did that, especially after I worked on it, I would have raised some hell. Just because you're his kid doesn't mean he doesn't have to respect your stuff


Why are you responding to a three year old post?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

oh crap


----------



## powderhound (Sep 30, 2013)

Gosh. Ya'll make suiting around kids sound like shark diving in open water.



Troj said:


> I also avoid drunk people, because I've heard some horror stories from other



Poor Silver.
http://youtu.be/tmbJaRl5fvQ


----------



## jorinda (Sep 30, 2013)

Troj said:


> I also avoid drunk people, because I've heard some horror stories from other fursuiters.



Drunk people are annoying. They'll just forget that they have a burning cigarette in one hand and a sticky drink in the other, and try to hug you.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 19, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Gosh. Ya'll make suiting around kids sound like shark diving in open water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.  Yeah, the drunk guy was definitely annoying. I couldn't help but play several other videos showing the positive sides of the fursuiting.  It only makes me want it more.  Lots of smiles and laughs from mostly everyone around.


----------



## Troj (Oct 19, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Gosh. Ya'll make suiting around kids sound like shark diving in open water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Silver! I would've been scared, since you never know what even a "playful" drunk might do, and he looked he he had a strong grip around Silver's neck. I'm glad he got away OK.


----------



## Tannonclaw (Oct 19, 2013)

I went to AC in 09 and a big majority of the people from the SL military I was in were going to be there. It was like a group of 40 people, plus the guy leading it (Aryte) and I remember not seeing him in the fursuit parade but I could have missed him.

I heard a rumor that the leader of an opposing military group was throwing around the idea of getting one of his members to throw red kool-aid all over his white wolf fursuit, which would definitely make me not want to show.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 19, 2013)

Tannonclaw said:


> I went to AC in 09 and a big majority of the people from the SL military I was in were going to be there. It was like a group of 40 people, plus the guy leading it (Aryte) and I remember not seeing him in the fursuit parade but I could have missed him.
> 
> I heard a rumor that the leader of an opposing military group was throwing around the idea of getting one of his members to throw red kool-aid all over his white wolf fursuit, which would definitely make me not want to show.



I don't get some people.  Why do mean crap like this?  These things cost a very pretty penny, and to wreck someone else efforts just to be a douche bag?  I would have hoped that if the loser had follwed suit with that threat, that he would have been stomped but good


----------

